# Captain Henry Hollywood O.b.e



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

could anyone help with citation for this man awarded during ww2.he diedcirca 1954 after a maritime career spanning almost six decades.MASTER MARINER indeed.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

3rd Entry on Right Hand Column

http://www.london-gazette.co.uk/issues/36869/supplements/127



Maybe James Fisher in Barrow could help with what the award was for


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Mac,
The award was the MBE not the OBE.

mv OPEPE British coaster, James Fisher & Sons. 362 tons , built in 1937. Survived the war.
London Gazette 3 January 1945 - New Year's Honours List 1945.
Hollywood, Henry - Captain - MBE(Civ).

Probably not for one specific action.
Regards


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Captain Henry Hollywood M.b.e*

Thanks Boys For Your Prompt Responses. The Info Was Very Helpful Thanks Very Much.any More Details On This Man Would Be Appreciated.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Mac,
Here is Henry Hollywood's WWII medal card held at Kew in piece *BT 395/1.*
This may also be his WWI medal card held at Kew in piece *BT 359/1**. *The year of birth is one out on his WWI card but I suspect the same man. His WWII Dis. A. was S36217.

Regards


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Captain Henry Hollywood M.b.e*

hugh you have really worked your socks off. the info on paddy mc parland was brilliant.a nephew of paddy lives near me. unfortunately he had little knowledge of paddys time at sea as paddy lived in england all his life.his nephew is retired captain ex esso who started on ss opepe with none other than henry hollywood.the history is fascin ating.pity its being lost to the kids.


----------

